# 2018 Season Is on its way!!!!



## Tekquera01 (Apr 1, 2017)

Happy 2018 to all my fellow hunters!!!! I have already started to monitor our surrounding states forums, I usually start around Valentine's day..... 
The season cannot get here soon enough, however we have a looooong ways to go especially since we have not really had any snow this winter or precipitation. This week is going to make it really hard not to look but pointless at the moment. The trees are starting to bud, the robins are playing, and grass starting to turn.
This season will bring a load of first for me as this will be my first year to hunt without my husband, as I lost him in a tragic vehicle accident November 10, 2017 (RIP My Love). However I will be teaming up with my stepdaughter and her boyfriend, which makes it that much more exciting. I hope with our newest guardian angel by our sides that the 2018 Season gets blown out of the park!!!
Good luck to everyone, and may the Morel be with you all! Have fun and be safe


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

My condolences to you and your family. Wishing you all a blessed morel season.


----------



## Tekquera01 (Apr 1, 2017)

jean marie said:


> My condolences to you and your family. Wishing you all a blessed morel season.


Thank you Jean!!!!! I'm excited and can't wait. When my husband took me hunting the first time in 2009 he realized he created a monster, he would tell me I'm just like a hound dog .


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

My husband isn’t intersted in hunting ANY mushrooms . But he doesn’t complain about eating any.
If you are ever around my neck of the woods looks me up. I hunt all year long. Thank God for winter oysters.


----------



## Tekquera01 (Apr 1, 2017)

jean marie said:


> My husband isn’t intersted in hunting ANY mushrooms . But he doesn’t complain about eating any.
> If you are ever around my neck of the woods looks me up. I hunt all year long. Thank God for winter oysters.


We had wanted to venture out and look for other shrooms but didn't want to risk it. We were pretty sure we found a HUGE shelf of chanterells or maybe oysters on year but we left them because we were not sure. What neck of the woods are you in? The kids and I are taking a trip down to Louisana and Arkansas in April and were going to scout around in Arkansas a bit while we were there . We are from the great land of OZ, Kansas that is!


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

I am located in Yellville, Ar about 10 miles to Buffalo Point Park along the Buffalo River.


----------



## Mick treks (Mar 1, 2018)

Tekquera01 said:


> Happy 2018 to all my fellow hunters!!!! I have already started to monitor our surrounding states forums, I usually start around Valentine's day.....
> The season cannot get here soon enough, however we have a looooong ways to go especially since we have not really had any snow this winter or precipitation. This week is going to make it really hard not to look but pointless at the moment. The trees are starting to bud, the robins are playing, and grass starting to turn.
> This season will bring a load of first for me as this will be my first year to hunt without my husband, as I lost him in a tragic vehicle accident November 10, 2017 (RIP My Love). However I will be teaming up with my stepdaughter and her boyfriend, which makes it that much more exciting. I hope with our newest guardian angel by our sides that the 2018 Season gets blown out of the park!!!
> Good luck to everyone, and may the Morel be with you all! Have fun and be safe


I wish you the best of luck as well and so sorry for your loss. I haven't seen any Robins here in KS/MO area, but the temps seem right. I missed last year altogether so I'm not waiting a minute after 50°. May the Morel be with you!


----------



## Nita Wilkinson (Mar 1, 2018)

Tekquera01 said:


> Happy 2018 to all my fellow hunters!!!! I have already started to monitor our surrounding states forums, I usually start around Valentine's day.....
> The season cannot get here soon enough, however we have a looooong ways to go especially since we have not really had any snow this winter or precipitation. This week is going to make it really hard not to look but pointless at the moment. The trees are starting to bud, the robins are playing, and grass starting to turn.
> This season will bring a load of first for me as this will be my first year to hunt without my husband, as I lost him in a tragic vehicle accident November 10, 2017 (RIP My Love). However I will be teaming up with my stepdaughter and her boyfriend, which makes it that much more exciting. I hope with our newest guardian angel by our sides that the 2018 Season gets blown out of the park!!!
> Good luck to everyone, and may the Morel be with you all! Have fun and be safe


New to this, but excited. 
I am in the Council Grove area. 
Any tips for beginners ¥


Tekquera01 said:


> Happy 2018 to all my fellow hunters!!!! I have already started to monitor our surrounding states forums, I usually start around Valentine's day.....
> The season cannot get here soon enough, however we have a looooong ways to go especially since we have not really had any snow this winter or precipitation. This week is going to make it really hard not to look but pointless at the moment. The trees are starting to bud, the robins are playing, and grass starting to turn.
> This season will bring a load of first for me as this will be my first year to hunt without my husband, as I lost him in a tragic vehicle accident November 10, 2017 (RIP My Love). However I will be teaming up with my stepdaughter and her boyfriend, which makes it that much more exciting. I hope with our newest guardian angel by our sides that the 2018 Season gets blown out of the park!!!
> Good luck to everyone, and may the Morel be with you all! Have fun and be safe


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

around Council Grove you might try cottonwoods on the river or around the lake. Look for ones with dead in them. You do have some dead elm out that way to.


----------



## Tekquera01 (Apr 1, 2017)

jean marie said:


> I am located in Yellville, Ar about 10 miles to Buffalo Point Park along the Buffalo River.


I know exactly where Yellville is, that' where we honeymooned, at the Buffalo river lodge bed and breakfast. It was owned by a gal named Beth and her husband back in 2012 they were from Texas. And the kids and I are making a stop in Calico, and Mtn View and Mtn Home and of coarse imma take her to Yellville so she can see where we stayed in person! We will also be going to the Back Forty


----------



## Tekquera01 (Apr 1, 2017)

So temps are warming up, we have rain coming looks like next week!!! It sooo much closer now I can smell em!!! Last year we found out first find on April 3rd!!!! the count down is on . Make sure to have plenty of deet/repel/off, wear protective clothing......


----------



## James Lancaster (Apr 4, 2017)

jean marie said:


> My husband isn’t intersted in hunting ANY mushrooms . But he doesn’t complain about eating any.
> If you are ever around my neck of the woods looks me up. I hunt all year long. Thank God for winter oysters.


----------



## James Lancaster (Apr 4, 2017)

Where are you located in kansas


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

James Lancaster said:


> Where are you located in kansas


I’m in Arkansas. North Central Arkansas.


----------



## Tekquera01 (Apr 1, 2017)

Jean I'll be your way in about a week and ahalf!,


jean marie said:


> I’m in Arkansas. North Central Arkansas.


----------



## ksmorel (Mar 4, 2017)

Found some in south central kansas today, mostly little, but found 12 or so worth keeping


----------



## ksmorel (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## ksmorelhunter (Apr 24, 2013)

Nice find ksmorel. What county?


----------



## Tekquera01 (Apr 1, 2017)

AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Tekquera01 (Apr 1, 2017)

Went out today to look for my dog who was missing this morning and went to where we have hunted before ground felt right but was so over grown with brambles and thorns couldn't fully get a good look, unless it get mowed down again our main hunting spot is done for..... leaving early the 19th for Louisiana then will be heading towards Jeans neck of the woods


----------



## Tekquera01 (Apr 1, 2017)

How's hunting going back home? Currently in Louisiana and will be headed north to Arkansas tomorrow! I figure by time we get home the 24th the season should be starting!!! GOOD LUCK!


----------



## tickbait (Apr 17, 2014)

Greys are showing up in small numbers. There's plenty of potential rain in the forecast and ok temperatures so the 24th could be perfect timing on your part. No guarantees!


----------



## Tekquera01 (Apr 1, 2017)

tickbait said:


> Greys are showing up in small numbers. There's plenty of potential rain in the forecast and ok temperatures so the 24th could be perfect timing on your part. No guarantees!


Awsome


----------



## dragon76 (Mar 21, 2015)

Ok here;s the rain we been needing. next week should be great in SEK


----------



## nutsak (Feb 18, 2016)

Just started finding over the weekend in Kentucky.

It's confirmed that that season is delayed 2.5 weeks later than normal.

I hope this info helps you guys plans this years hunts.

Best of luck, this coming weekend should be a good time to start hitting the woods.


----------



## Tamalama (Apr 2, 2017)

We have 2 shroomin guardian angels that help us with our quest for the elusive morel each year. ( my dad and my kid's dad) So we knew who this double duo was meant to be when we found this bad boy!


----------



## ksalmon (Apr 13, 2014)

So far 147 in NE Kansas... not where they normally are and small dense spots. Walked 9 1/2 hours but happy with what I've managed to find. Pics coming as soon as I get them loaded to a file.


----------



## ksalmon (Apr 13, 2014)

ksalmon said:


> So far 147 in NE Kansas... not where they normally are and small dense spots. Walked 9 1/2 hours but happy with what I've managed to find. Pics coming as soon as I get them loaded to a file.


----------



## Tekquera01 (Apr 1, 2017)

My daughter and her boyfriend and the kids have been having great luck! I went out today for about two hours in two spots and didn' find a morel one. Found an elephant ear but no morels!!! Good luck for the rest of you may the Morel be with ya'll


----------

